# Dumas...which is better?



## ultraviolet (Jul 3, 2005)

Just finished "The Count of Monte-Cristo." Good, except maybe a bit too long...personally I enjoyed "The Three Musketeers" more. Much better villian, shorter and more to the point, etc. Any Dumas fans out there? Opinions?


----------



## Achilles (Jul 4, 2005)

I started The Count of Monte Cristo, but disliked it so much that I entirely stopped reading it. I was about halfway through, and the plot was nonexistant. I might try to pick it up later. Or the Three Musketeers.


----------



## evadri (Jul 4, 2005)

I haven't read either yet, but I've seen both the movies (!). haha. Of them, I liked Monte Cristo best. I have read 'Man in the Iron Mask', some parts of which I greatly enjoyed - but I can't remember most of it b/c I was a kid when I read it. My sis has read 3 Musketeers and loved it. She constantly talks about 'firey young Gascons', if that means anything to anyone.


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Jul 6, 2005)

I loved the Count of Monte Cristo, but then I am particular to long winded stories if they have a good story to it, and this one did.  Didn't he write Paul Bunyan as well... I have three or four of his books at home, now I will have to go through my small library at home.....


Kimberly


----------



## Beatrice Boyle (Jul 7, 2005)

Being an Opera buff...my favorite is "Lady of The Camelia's" which was adapted by Verdi into the opera "La Traviata" about a doomed courtesan.

It has it all...death...tragedy...doomed lovers...a tear jerker if there ever was one...delicious! :cry: 

Try it...you'll love it!

Bea


----------



## evadri (Jul 7, 2005)

starrwriter: Your Madame Bovary problems can be solved by learning French. Apparently in it's original form, the language is beautiful.


----------



## LensmanZ313 (Jul 8, 2005)

_The Three Musketeers_ is one of my favorites. _20 Years Later_ is hard to find except online and I did like _The Man In The Iron Mask_.


----------



## clearbluesky (Jul 19, 2005)

Dumas is a genius in my mind, I love his style in The Three Musketeers, and the plot from The Count of Monte Cristo is out of this world. I dont usually care for old authors, I find their style and their plots to be, well, boring. But Dumas's books go down well with me. They are the best historical fictions you can find, though I guess they didn't fall in that genre when they were written, did they?

And if you have only seen the movies, believe me, they don't do justice to the books, especially The Count of Monte Cristo. Trust me, read the books.


----------



## evadri (Jul 21, 2005)

Haha, I will read the books! But I have to get through reading everything for my lit class first! And considering I've had lit classes every semester for the last four years, I haven't really had time! But I will get around to it. I want to read Les Miserables too, although that's kind of different, but still French!


----------



## blademasterzzz (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh yes, the movie slaughtered the original book of The Count of Monte Cristo. 

Horrible movie, compared to the book.


----------



## TsuTseQ (Aug 8, 2005)

I love Dumas. Fun, daring, vengeful. *sigh* Good, old-fashioned, adventure stories.

I enjoyed the "Count of Monte Cristo" the most, probably because it was the first of his novels I read -- and I had to read it for French class. It made French a bearable subject. That and St. Exupery's "The Little Prince."

And blademasterzzzz, you're right, the movie was a shoddy piece of work. I spit on the movie -- Ptui!


----------

